# Productive weekend. (Now w/ pics)



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The family and I headed out Friday morning despite the bad weather. I loaded everything and ensured we were prepared for some really bad weather. About 3:45 P.M. we pulled up at LunkerHunter2 new house up in the Twin Falls area. Beat down from the drive we slowly settled in and later went to dinner. The next morning LH2 and I loaded the truck and hooked up the boat and headed for the river. About 10:30ish we launched the boat and headed across the the river. The outside temp at time of launch was hovering around 15 deg minus wind chill. Well after some BSing and what not we threw the lines in the water. When I say threw I mean chucked! We were using 8oz sinkers. We waited for about 30 min. and decided we may be in the wrong spot, so we started to pack up to move just off a little point. As we were picking up the last rod there was a fish on STURGEON!!! The fight was on. little to our supprise there was a nice rock shelf out about 60yds and 20 feet down. LH2 and I passed the rod back and forth while we jumped in the boat. Motored out to the area and I was holding the rod straight up in the air. As I was fighting I would watch the rod tip go from about the 10 o'clock position all the way down and almost touch the water, Ahhh! So I would let some line out and pull him back up a few inches at a time. Once I got him in about 15 feet of water he started towing the boat around. My arms were on fire but I wasn't loosing this beautiful beast! After a 30+ min fight el' sturgo was plum tuckered out. We motored back over to the bank so we could unhook him and get a few picks while I revived the lil guy. 
Now that mine is in the water and safely back in the depths we continued our hunt. Now it is LH2 turn. Bam! He pulls in 1 around 4ft. started a fire and con't the hunt. Bite after bite and they just kept coming. As we would miss the hook set, they would come off, or we would break off. I sttarted getting these little bumps on my 10' rod so I reeled down slowly and wack! hook set but no fight! What in the world? It's a trout, Hmmm. So we laugh and just as I get ready to launch him back in the river LH2 say hey thats got a tag! So we kept him. Neither one of us could believe it, a tagged trout. A very proud moment I must add. So we continued our day and landed 1 more trout and 1 more Stureon. What a trip! Great time with good friends and great fishing. I will add pictures as soon as I can figure out how to resize them.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Productive weekend.*

Dang that sounds like fun!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Productive weekend.*

Great report, Kenny.
You can resize on a photo site like Flicker or Web Shots and then post.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Productive weekend.*

**** straight it was a fun day! One of the best in a couple years for action. We should have had another 6 or 7 fish landed. Oh well, Jim is taking me to some secret spots this weekend. His best day at one of them is 11 fish going up over 9' and most over 6'. I will send pics. lol


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Productive weekend.*

Here are a few of the photos.


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Productive weekend.*

Good to hear they are still active in the winter. Nice fish and report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

That's some nice fish, awesome report.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

NICE FISH! You should send the 4th one in to Roughin' it outdoors!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Submitted photo to Roughin' it outdoors this morning. 1st time to view that site, don't know to much about it or what happens to the photo.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, they show it on their show. (Every Saturday night at 11:00 PM mountain time) and you have a chance at winning some great prizes from camp chef.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome guys...that is on my to do list one day.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well done KC. well done.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Got an Email back from them and the photo should be showing up this Sat. night. Even if I don't win I hope everyone can go on the we site and vote for my PIC so I have a chance to win the Smoker (mine sucks bad)!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

KennyC said:


> Got an Email back from them and the photo should be showing up this Sat. night. Even if I don't win I hope everyone can go on the we site and vote for my PIC so I have a chance to win the Smoker (mine sucks bad)!


I knew that picture was worthy to be on Roughin it' outdoors! Congrats!


----------

